# Rd 1 Game 4: Heat @ Bobcats (4/28 7:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*@*









    

    ​


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I'll will us to victory and sweep, no worries. Take the Cats out of the oven they're done.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460594620637147136
Heat could have almost a full week, maybe more, if they win tomorrow.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460594620637147136
> Heat could have almost a full week, maybe more, if they win tomorrow.


thats a huge plus for us. the more rest the better. 

also, never seeing that Bobcats name will be anothet plus. this could possibly be their last game under that name. happy to see them return as the Hornets.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Big Al doubtful for tonight


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460795144954843136
Those 2 days off in between games was the only thing allowing him to play. Now with only day off in between, looks like he wont be ready.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

If we lose it's on me guys. Lets go Heat.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460890648460021760

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460890916765442048

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460891599119982592


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

Let's finish them off, no Big Al. We better not play down to the comp for this one.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460912220763729920

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/460912376913489920


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

another slow start.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

There we go!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Kemba on pace for 80 points and 48 shots.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

Lebron has that turn around baseline J down pat.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

Omg Lewis, im still wondering why he is playing over Battier


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

27-26 after 1

Bobcats playing hard. Credit to them. 

Lebron hasnt really gotten going yet. Heat as a team shot just 40%. Only down 1 though.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

That crowd really doesn't like Lebron, I guess they don't appreciate his throat slamming into McRoberts elbow


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This is game 2 all over again in terms of effort and energy. Need to pick it up.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Smart play by Walker.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Two bad possessions to end the quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

54-52 at the half

Sloppy and disinterested play by the Heat. Bobcats playing hard. 

Need much better effort and energy in the 2nd half to close this series out.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Another easily avoidable LeBron turnover leads to an easy bucket. He needs to snap out of this sooner than later. Season long issue.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Lebron 3333.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

LeBron puts it in with some seconds left.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ 333

Lebron still trying to fight off that knee to knee hit. Limping pretty bad.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Wade2Bosh said:


> JJ 333
> 
> Lebron still trying to fight off that knee to knee hit. Limping pretty bad.


He still went 3-3 after that.  I hope LeBron just needs some rest now.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Do we have to turn the ball over every time?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hawks up 21


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Allen finally makes a three. Pass from LeBron.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Hawks up 21


They made many threes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sick alley-oop by Lebron to Bird


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

LeBron is in assist mode. :clap:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WithHotCompanyInMiami said:


> They made many threes.


It was 20-18 Pacers last I checked on that game. What an eruption.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Wade2Bosh said:


> It was 20-18 Pacers last I checked on that game. What an eruption.


Yeah, it changed fast.

Birdman's impact has been great.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Cole 3333 at the buzzer. LeBron passes again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole 333 at the buzzer

Great find by Lebron

84-71 after 3

Heat outscore the Bobcats 32-17 in the quarter. Lebron with 9 points and 6 assists in the 3rd. Most of the damage done after he bumped knees with Byombo.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Playoff Cole seems to be a real thing.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Cole 333 at the buzzer
> 
> Great find by Lebron
> 
> ...


The hit on the knee certainly affected LeBron. Now he passes much more. He has assisted to our last five shots.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade picks up his 5th foul with 8 minutes to go.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron still staying in. Looks like he doesnt wanna sit and maybe have that knee tighten up on him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron is amazing


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

LeBron has taken bad shots after the injury but still effective.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Again a bad shot.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Pretty crazy to think that the 3 teams looking the best in the east right now are Washington, Atlanta and Miami, 3 southeast division teams. Just earlier this season, the Heat won about 22 straight in the division going back to last season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole 333


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Walker with 27 points.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ 3333


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Jones 3333. Good game by him.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

The game is open again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gotta give the bobcats a ton of credit. They've played extremely hard tonight.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Bosh makes it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh always coming up with the big shots


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Bosh again and Bocats turns it over.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

31 points for LeBron.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

No question to LeBron about his knee but it will of course come up soon.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 109-98

Heat sweep the series.

After looking disinterested in the 1st half, the Heat score 57 in the 2nd half and play much better D.

Lebron was great. Bosh was as well, especially late.

Cole, JJ and Bird again gave us great minutes off the bench.

Now to rest for at least a week.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Now that is how a 2 vs 7 series should go.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Still haven't seen 48 minutes of what we'll need, likely by the next round, but always nice to sweep. Had to do it against this team without Jefferson.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

It was a thigh contusion for Lebron. It wasnt a knee to knee.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

@clubtrillion: Walking back to locker room, someone told Spoelstra the Pacers were down 30. Didn't even try to hide it. "What?!" as he laughed his ass off.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Give Bron some much needed rest to heal up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Pyrex said:


> @clubtrillion: Walking back to locker room, someone told Spoelstra the Pacers were down 30. Didn't even try to hide it. "What?!" as he laughed his ass off.


Dont know who this guy is, but he has a hilarious book title: "Don't Put Me In, Coach: My Incredible NCAA Journey from the End of the Bench to the End of the Bench". Looks like he also writes for Grantland.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I've heard it was a pretty good book.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

He played with Oden.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Maybe, I'm wrong but Lebron hasn't seemed to be able to drive past people as much this year. Is he hurt...slowing down a bit...or settling? I've seen enough to notice, but not as much as you all.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Think its mostly settling. If he has the ball in an iso at the top of the key, and the clock is under 10, 9 times out of 10 he's setting up for a step back J. Definitely wish he drove more in those spots. But in the same situation on the wings, he's become pretty efficient with the turn around J.


----------



## Pyrex (Jan 14, 2014)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Think its mostly settling. If he has the ball in an iso at the top of the key, and the clock is under 10, 9 times out of 10 he's settling up for a step back J. Definitely wish he drove more in those spots. But in the same situation on the wings,* he's become pretty efficient with the turn around J.*


He's gonna need to keep that up as he heads into his 30's


----------

